# Random issues with Sg3 for AT&T.



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

So is the highest resolution of the camera too big for mms to compress and send? I tried to send someone a picture and it said the file type wasn't supported after it failed at compressing.....then I cropped the picture to make it smaller and it then was able to compress and send....? Also when I take picures sometimes it stores them in a different folder and sometimes in a different folder....think it just happened when I used burst mode but can anyone help me figure out these issues? Also how is everyones BT quality?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------

